

Ask HN: where can i hack if i came to SF for a bit? - cityofashes

Im thinking of taking some time and going to the bay area just to write some code.  i like it there and want to meet some other hackers too.  i guess i would need a cheap place to stay and it would be cool to find out where everyone is hanging out at for work and after work stuff (bars, etc)<p>anyone wanting to give me some tips would be awesome.<p>thanks
======
aristus
I host the "open hacker house" out of Sugarlump cafe on 24th st & Bryant,
every Wednesday. Usually it's me plus a few folks from facebook, yahoo, and
random startups.

Come by anytime, my email is in my profile.

------
jhowell
Hacker Dojo in Mountain View. Definitely worth a visit. Probably find a lot
more ideas while there.

------
herdrick
Noisebridge is pretty open to this, I think. Email me if you want.

------
cityofashes
awesome thanks everyone. i'm looking forward to meet cool people, hackers, etc

